# JPCap unter Windows 7(64 Bit)



## aze (4. Aug 2011)

Hi

Ich versuche JPCap unter Windows 7 (64 Bit) zum laufen zu bringen.Leider bisher ohne Erfolg.Bei der Installation wird die JPcap.dll ins System32 Verzeichnis kopiert aber nicht die JPCap.jar nicht ins Verzeichnis Windows/Java/Sun/Lib/ext.

Beim Build erhalte ich den Fehler:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jpcap in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1734)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1028)
	at jpcap.JpcapCaptor.<clinit>(JpcapCaptor.java:251)
	at jcaptest.Main.main(Main.java:21)
Java Result: 1
```


Ich denke mal es liegt an dem 64 Bit System.Auf einen 32 Bit bRechner mit Win Xp läuft alles super.


----------



## despikeexd (7. Aug 2011)

Ähm ... soweit ich weis gibt es die win-variante von libpcap , also WinPCap nur als 32-bit variante.
bei mir selbst funktioniert es ... allerdings auch nur mit 32-bit software

das problem ist : wenn du jetzt java 64-bit hast bekommst du diesen error weil du in ein x64 programm keine x86 lib laden kannst .... und umgekehrt sowieso nicht


----------



## XHelp (7. Aug 2011)

despikeexd hat gesagt.:


> das problem ist : wenn du jetzt java 64-bit hast bekommst du diesen error weil du in ein x64 programm keine x86 lib laden kannst .... und umgekehrt sowieso nicht



Falls ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, lautet dann die Fehlermeldung auch ganz anders: "Can't load IA32 DLL on AMD64 system" oder ähnliches.

Ich denke es passiert genau das, was in der Fehlermeldung steht: er kann die Bib nicht finden. Lass dir 
	
	
	
	





```
java.library.path
```
 ausgeben, dann weißt du, wo er versucht hat zu suchen.


----------



## despikeexd (7. Aug 2011)

@XHelp
Worauf ich eigentlich hinweisen wollte ist das es *meines wissens nach zumindest* WinPCap so als compiletes pack nur in der 32-Bit fassung gibt und das daher ein laden dieser 32-bit lib in eine 64-bit app fehlschlagen würde

*ich weis zwar das es java in 64-bit gibt ... allerdings verschweigt sich bis auf server-anwedungen in richtung EE der sinn dahinter da außer dem IE-64 kein anderer browser mit dem 64-bit plugin unterstützt wird und ja alle so auf dem IE rumhaken das ihn eh keiner hat ... ist zwar für die ausführung von applikation irrelewand ... führt aber bei applets schlicht dazu das mann dann am ende beide versionen drauf hat*


----------



## HoaX (7. Aug 2011)

Also mein Feuerfuchs funktioniert einwandfrei mit 64bit Plugin ...


----------



## Empire Phoenix (8. Aug 2011)

Un es gibt auch viele normale Java programme die damit arbeiten. (Es gibt eine welt für java suserhalb von EE, jaja)


----------



## Stephan222 (8. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt auch eine x64 Variante von Windows. Hab Sie selbst schon benutzt 
Downloads | jNetPcap OpenSource

Was den Fehler angeht, sieht es sehr danach aus, dass die Lib einfach nicht im Classpath ist.


----------

